# What type of plywood should I use for an outdoor holiday display?



## JayVek1972 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey Woodworking Guru's,

I made my first outdoor Christmas Nativity scene last year. This was my first woodworking project by the way, so needless to say I am a NEWBIE. After painting the plywood with exterior paint (2 coats) I placed it out in the front yard and after 2 rain storms I noticed that the "building" was bowing forward.

My question; what type of plywood should I use and any tips or tricks I can use for the ones I will begin making this year to make them better?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Use an exterior grade plywood fill any voids in the edges before painting. I think the reason it bent forward is you have a tall piece without any reinforcement. To stop the bow reinforce the back edge with another piece about an 1 1/2 wide.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

MDO ( medium density overlay )

Nice work JayVek1972 and welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I think Marine Grade plywood is what you want. If you can make a boat out of it is should hold up to a little rain.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Use an exterior grade plywood fill any voids in the edges before painting. I think the reason it bent forward is you have a tall piece without any reinforcement. To stop the bow reinforce the back edge with another piece about an 1 1/2 wide.
> 
> - johnstoneb


AGREED …..... just fill edges with bondo ….....or could use 2X4 treated for reinforcement


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice work. Like others mentioned it needs a stiffener board on the back to make it more rigid. Even if you used 3/4 marine plywood it would bow without additional support.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

MDO is made for outdoor painted signs, kind of just what the doctor ordered. Just don't confuse it with MDF! Even better, because of the layer of whatever that stuff is on the surface, it's really smooth and takes paint well.


----------



## JayVek1972 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you, guys..!! I appreciate the help, knowledge and encouragement..


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> MDO is made for outdoor painted signs, kind of just what the doctor ordered. Just don t confuse it with MDF! Even better, because of the layer of whatever that stuff is on the surface, it s really smooth and takes paint well.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


correct

http://www.canply.org/english/products/overlaidplywood.htm


----------

